# KoC's Ultimate Unit game #11 (Yourself in 40K!)



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome to KoC's Ultimate Unit game #11 (Yourself in 40K!).

In this game, players will fight to the death in a battle, with characters that represent yourselves!

All players use a character to represent themselves in the 40k universe, and you have the ability to customise your own stats and weapons!

*Your character*


WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

To make things interesting though, you can customise your own character with upgrades.
You will be given 6 upgrade points, which you can spend in any of the following ways...



Upgrade | Cost
+1 WS | 1 point
+1 BS | 1 point
+1 S | 1 point
+1 T | 1 point
+1 W | 1 point
+1 I | 1 point
+1 A | 1 point
Improve save by 1 | 1 point
4+ invulnerable save | 2 points
Power Weapon | 2 points
Fearless | 1 point
Furious Charge | 1 point
Eternal Warrior | 1 point
Feel No Pain | 2 points
Preferred Enemy | 2 points
Increase Pistol strength by 1 | 1 point
Improve Pistol AP by 1 | 1 point
Increase number of Pistol shots by 1 | 1 point

You can take up to a maximum of 3 of the same upgrade.

So, for example, you may make yourself a T6 character with a 2+ save if you wish, or perhaps you might make your Pistol into a S7 Pistol with 4 shots, or maybe even a character with 4 wounds Eternal Warrior and Feel No Pain, or a combat beast with 6 attacks on the charge with Furious Charge and a Power Weapon, or go with a jack-of-all-trades and spread your stats evenly.
There are many different combinations. 

Some upgrades are obviously better than others, but there is no "best" upgrades, as everybody will have some sort of weakness. I am expecting a lot of rock-paper-scissors situations. 

To enter the tournament, simply send me a PM with the upgrades you wish to take, and you will be entered into the tournament.
Whatever upgrades you chose are the ones you have to use through the entire game, you dont get a chance to change them, so choose wisely. :wink:

Players will be randomly paired, and play in a knockout-style tournament until there is 1 person left.
The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

_TURN 1
- Characters are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Character 1 has a shooting phase.
- Character 2 has a shooting phase.
- Characters are placed in base-to-base with Character 1 counting as charging.

TURN 2
- Characters are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Character 2 has a shooting phase.
- Character 1 has a shooting phase.
- Characters are placed in base-to-base with Character 2 counting as charging._

All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

There will be a limit of 64 players for the game, so get in quick!
If i cant fill the 64 places, then they will be filled with Makari, whose details are as followed...

*Makari*


WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+ Invulnerable
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol
_*Makari's WAAAGH! Banna:*
Makari is best known for his WAAAGH! Banna. Despite his small frame and weak muscles, he waves his Banna proudly with every ounce of strength he can muster. Not only does it improve his morale, but it also gives him the gift of extreme luck.
Makari counts as having a 2+ Invulnerable save._


Players making the top 8 will take a share in the 115 rep up for grabs.
5th-8th will earn +10 rep
3rd and 4th will earn +15 rep
2nd will earn +20 rep
1st will earn +25 rep

As well as that, they will be entered into the Hall of Fame!
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888

And on top of all of this, the winner will be granted a shiny new medal!








*Medallion of the Chosen*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I love this idea! 

I`ll have a sheet to you asap! :biggrin:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

very cool:goodpost:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Just added Preferred Enemy to the list too.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I love it.

I shall be constructing something now.

Damn! I can't be T9!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I can imagine this will probably have people thinking for a while.
Its a tough decision to choose which upgrades to take.

I have been writing down notes for the creation of this game over the last couple of days, thinking of how best to do it and what upgrades will cost, and what ways the game can be broken.... and i still cant even decide what upgrades i would take if i was playing. :laugh:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the idea, but in my perfect world I can subtract stats to gain points too


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I like the idea, but in my perfect world I can subtract stats to gain points too


Not gonna happen lol.
Otherwise people will take points off their BS and Pistol to make characters with S6 T6 W4 A4 2+ save, FNP, etc. :laugh:
Or else make pistols with 4 shots at BS6 S7 AP2.

My world, my rules.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not gonna happen lol.
> Otherwise people will take points off their BS and Pistol to make characters with S6 T6 W4 A4 2+ save, FNP, etc. :laugh:
> Or else make pistols with 4 shots at BS6 S7 AP2.
> 
> My world, my rules.


Can anyone say LD2 and Fearless for 7 Free points.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Can anyone say LD2 and Fearless for 7 Free points.


Yeah, definitely not gonna happen. :laugh:

Looks like your going to have to pick something besides Bloodcrushers for this game too Aramoro.
Or you could go with Aramoro the Bloodcrusher.
+2S, +2T, PW's. :laugh:


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Just added Preferred Enemy to the list too.


Put me down for Preferred Enemy (KingOfCheese). :biggrin:

I love this idea.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just noticed that furious charge seems a bit overpriced, considering that for the same cost you can get a permenant +1 S and +1 I. Maybe reduce it to 1 pt?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in!

I've gone with the complete opposite of what my brain told me to take. 

Because the last 2 games I've been in... I've sucked something awful.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, definitely not gonna happen. :laugh:
> 
> Looks like your going to have to pick something besides Bloodcrushers for this game too Aramoro.
> Or you could go with Aramoro the Bloodcrusher.
> +2S, +2T, PW's. :laugh:


Nooooooo, The humanity.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Evil beaver2 said:


> Just noticed that furious charge seems a bit overpriced, considering that for the same cost you can get a permenant +1 S and +1 I. Maybe reduce it to 1 pt?


Ummm.... dude.... Furious Charge is already 1 point, always has been. 
Not sure where you are looking... :dunno:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

This should be fairly interesting.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad I finished entry. It should be funny and give a good surprise to the other guy.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

How about adding a better Ranged weapon to that list?
You have the Power Weapon there after all.

SGMAlice


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

There's already weapon improvements there.

Also 1 upgrade I would like to see is:
Mounted in Land Raider: 7pts


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Not what i meant...

I'll take a Bolter for 2pts?

SGMAlice


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun, sign me up.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

SGMAlice said:


> Not what i meant...
> 
> I'll take a Bolter for 2pts?
> 
> SGMAlice


Or for 1 point you can make the Pistol a 2-shot weapon.

Basically the same as rapid-firing a Bolter, except you can charge after you fire, plus you even get the 2CCW bonus. 

You can even call it a Bolter if you want to.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Or for 1 point you can make the Pistol a 2-shot weapon.
> 
> Basically the same as rapid-firing a Bolter, except you can charge after you fire, plus you even get the 2CCW bonus.
> 
> You can even call it a Bolter if you want to.


But Bolters look cooler 

I know this, it was just an example, some other form of ranged weapon maybe, like a Plasma Pistol? Hand flamer?

Handy for those with higher toughness or something...

I don't know  I'm tired and not making much sense, even to myself.

SGMAlice


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Entered and waiting to die.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha, its ok. 

You can make a Plasma Pistol if you want to, but it would cost all 6 of your upgrade points to make it.

People don't have to think of the weapon as being a Pistol. It can be any weapon they want really.
I just figured that the Pistol was a good starting point for people to add their upgrades to.
With the upgrade points, you can make just about any weapon that you want really, besides S8+ weapons.
Could make an Autocannon (than can move+shoot and count as a Pistol) for 5 upgrade points, or a Heavy Bolter (that can move+shoot and count as a Pistol) for 4 upgrade points.
You get the idea.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Do we have to represent are selves fairly?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Do we have to represent are selves fairly?


Not really lol.
You can make whatever character you want. 
(However it would be a greater personal accomplishment if you did accurately represent yourself.  )


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Then I failed epically. I am far too fragile for even the basic statline. Might be faster and more nimble on my toes though.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not really lol.
> You can make whatever character you want.
> (However it would be a greater personal accomplishment if you did accurately represent yourself.  )


We only have 6 points and a max on 3 per stat, I can't possibly get a fair representation of my toughness and initiative!


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

very hard decision! hardest i've thought about any of these games, and no way is anyone gonna be an accurate representation of themselves lol


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Haha, its ok.
> 
> You can make a Plasma Pistol if you want to, but it would cost all 6 of your upgrade points to make it.
> 
> ...


Gah! I don't know. Methinks i will come back tomorrow when my brain regains the ability to put Concept A and Concept B together coherently.

SGMAlice


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn it was hard to make a balanced person. Well, this will be really exciting to see the outcome!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

An interesting one, and I have no fucking idea what to take!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I'm probably screwed but what the heck


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

PM sent. Has anyone else given their champion a name? Mine's called Redeemer Tirael.


----------



## Caxton (Jun 15, 2010)

Just to make sure, I assume we aren't allowed to take the 4+ invul and then use the improve save option to make it a 2+ invul? lol

Unfortunately, I won't be able to model myself, because Str 2 T 2 and BS -10 just aren't options.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Ummm.... dude.... Furious Charge is already 1 point, always has been.
> Not sure where you are looking... :dunno:


I guess Im just delusional, probly mixed up FNP and Furious charge. F'ing Fs.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Caxton said:


> Just to make sure, I assume we aren't allowed to take the 4+ invul and then use the improve save option to make it a 2+ invul? lol


Nope.
The +1 to the save is for the Armour Save, not the invulnerable.

You can give yourself a 2+ save and a 4+ Invulnerable, but it would cost you 5 of your upgrade points.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

PM Sent...

I am... Guardsman Pug.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Well mine is in. Should be interesting.

SGMAlice


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Why is eternal warrior on the list? +1 T does the same thing and more since nothing can be S8.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

crap! i gave myself eternal warrior can i change my entry cheese?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Samules said:


> Why is eternal warrior on the list? +1 T does the same thing and more since nothing can be S8.


Base toughness is three, the pistol or strength of the guy only has to be Strength 6. If, for example, you had spent your points on making a Guardsman with 7 wounds, you could still get IDed. Hey, the Guard is all about attrition right?

Midnight


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

KOC, can I change my option, since you haven't revealed peoples choices yet? I've sent you the revised choice. 

Also, what if you had it where whenever someone wins a battle they get another upgrade point (still sticking to 3 per attribute)? This could represent them looting the dead guy.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Base toughness is three, the pistol or strength of the guy only has to be Strength 6. If, for example, you had spent your points on making a Guardsman with 7 wounds, you could still get IDed. Hey, the Guard is all about attrition right?
> 
> Midnight


But if you are T4 you can't be ID by S6. and 4 wounds is max.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, basically +1 toughness will do the same as EW.
But meh, its just in there for the fun of it.
These games are supposed to be fun after all, not just WAAC. 



And yes, people can change their entries as many times as they wish, as long as its before the cut-off date where i stop taking entries.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m sticking to my guns.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

How about this one?
Melee attacks become Rending, and any Rends will cause ID, kinda like Skulltaker 

I still can't think of what to take


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Winterous said:


> I still can't think of what to take


Sergeant HerpDerp
+3 WS
+1 BS
Fearless
Eternal Warrior

Possibly a little overpowered though...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KoC's Ultimate Unit #11 Player List..... so far....

====================
Serpion5
troybuckle
Stephen_Newman
Orochi
Mundungu
ckcrawford
Samules
mynameisgrax
----------
Grokfog
marxalvia
High_Seraph
the Autarch
Hurricane
Cocacoala
njfed
spanner94ezekiel
----------
Rathios1337
The Meddler
midnightkid333
presc1ence
Jack Mac
ItsPug
SGMAlice
MidnightSun
----------
Dawnstar
Caxton
jesse
Winterous
====================

28 entries in so far, still another 36 more spots open for people to join in.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

See my name at the top of that list? That`s where it`s gonna finish up as well. :so_happy:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

PM sent , all points spent on a well used Land Raider :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> See my name at the top of that list? That`s where it`s gonna finish up as well. :so_happy:


Don't talk too soon. I shall come and knock you off your perch!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Daaaaaamn... To many decisioooooons... :suicide:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I will most likely lose. But not till I beat Serpion5!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I've got a heap more entries now, the list is filling up quite quickly.

Ill update the player list a little later on.

If you are still trying to work out your stats, i would suggest getting in before all the spots fill up.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

hopefully I can still get in on this, I'll send you a PM after I make the character... missed out on the last couple of Ultimate Unit games and this one sounds great!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KoC's Ultimate Unit #11 Player List..... so far....

====================
Serpion5
troybuckle
Stephen_Newman
Orochi
Mundungu
ckcrawford
Samules
mynameisgrax
----------
Grokfog
marxalvia
High_Seraph
the Autarch
Hurricane
Cocacoala
njfed
spanner94ezekiel
----------
Rathios1337
The Meddler
midnightkid333
presc1ence
Jack Mac
ItsPug
SGMAlice
MidnightSun
----------
Dawnstar
Caxton
jesse
Winterous
Bleeze
MetalHandkerchief
Zodd
The Ebon Flight
----------
cool_colony
Cowlicker16
SlamHammer
Malferion
Drannith
VicGin
====================

38 entries in so far, still another 26 more spots open for people to join in.
A lot of new names to the Ultimate Unit games though. Still a lot of regulars that haven't put their entry in yet, so i think it should easily make the 64 players.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn, gotta start working on this...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Time be ticking people.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

pm sent :so_happy:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

The Almighty King has a whole month to finish game ten before he has to start rolling anything so we have some time not much but some.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks cool, i'll give it a go.
However, i haven't played one of these before, what do i do?

Edit: found out how, I'm going to take part.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, I'm getting annoyed. I can't send a PM to KoC because it keeps saying "You need to fill out the subject and message" or whatever, when I already have! What the hell?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Okay, I'm getting annoyed. I can't send a PM to KoC because it keeps saying "You need to fill out the subject and message" or whatever, when I already have! What the hell?


Interesting....

Try sending it to me via email instead.
I'll bring the issue to the attention of the rest of the staff.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Okay, I'll email it 

It might not be Heresy itself, because I just got Internet Explorer 9 and it's being really annoying.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Internet Explorer ANYTHING is the fast-track to Amish Paradise. Get Opera, like us civilized people!


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Or Chrome, maybe. I was thinking Chrome.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I be me as makari? I feel small, green and lucky!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

LazyG said:


> Can I be me as makari? I feel small, green and lucky!


Nah, sorry.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats a shame.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I guess the save is a bit much, I've just become a follow of the tiny green one, following his endless shenanigans though the games 

All hail Makari!


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Excited  Pm sent


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Did you get my email, KoC?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

eyescrossed said:


> Did you get my email, KoC?


Yeah mate.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Yay :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I bet that my unit is the most useless unit. It cant dish out almost any damage at all.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


> I bet that my unit is the most useless unit. It cant dish out almost any damage at all.


Neither does mine! Which is actually really similar to me. However I might be staying around for a little while. I am confident. I think.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

What do you mean I can't have a thunder hammer and a storm shield... 
Yeah my guy can take it really well, but he'll have some difficulties dishing out the pain. Oh well, we'll see how far I get...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I really really hope everyone hasn't 'tanked' cus this is gonna be a looooooooong game if so


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Just for sayin that everyone will.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

My guy has just enough resilience to avoid getting gunned down easily. Aside from that I rely on 5 S4 attacks on the charge :biggrin:.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Time for some 4 attack, str 6, PW ridiculousness.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KoC's Ultimate Unit #11 Player List..... so far....

====================
Serpion5
troybuckle
Stephen_Newman
Orochi
Mundungu
ckcrawford
Samules
mynameisgrax
----------
Grokfog
marxalvia
High_Seraph
the Autarch
Hurricane
Cocacoala
njfed
spanner94ezekiel
----------
Rathios1337
The Meddler
midnightkid333
presc1ence
Jack Mac
ItsPug
SGMAlice
MidnightSun
----------
Dawnstar
Caxton
jesse
Winterous
Bleeze
MetalHandkerchief
Zodd
The Ebon Flight
----------
cool_colony
Cowlicker16
SlamHammer
Malferion
Drannith
VicGin
lokis222
Aramoro
----------
Karak The Unfaithful
Mossy Toes
eyescrossed
Hero of Coffee
Doelago
Sausage
Cypher871
arumichic
----------
ChaosRedCorsairLord
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Biellann
Quozzo
aboytervigon
TRU3 CHAOS
The_Hive_Emperor
====================

55 entries in so far, only another 9 more spots open for people to join in.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! Lot of new names there!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated the player list above with another 8 people.
Only 9 spots left now.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats quickly filling up, I guess Id better get my shit together.

Ill send my PM in a couple minutes if theres even space left by then.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

man can't wait for this to start so we can see how everyone built themselves.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

7 spots left.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah man..
i don't want to get my ass handed to me by makari


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KoC's Ultimate Unit #11 Player List..... so far....

====================
Serpion5
troybuckle
Stephen_Newman
Orochi
Mundungu
ckcrawford
Samules
mynameisgrax
----------
Grokfog
marxalvia
High_Seraph
the Autarch
Hurricane
Cocacoala
njfed
spanner94ezekiel
----------
Rathios1337
The Meddler
midnightkid333
presc1ence
Jack Mac
ItsPug
SGMAlice
MidnightSun
----------
Dawnstar
Caxton
jesse
Winterous
Bleeze
MetalHandkerchief
Zodd
The Ebon Flight
----------
cool_colony
Cowlicker16
SlamHammer
Malferion
Drannith
VicGin
lokis222
Aramoro
----------
Karak The Unfaithful
Mossy Toes
eyescrossed
Hero of Coffee
Doelago
Sausage
Cypher871
arumichic
----------
ChaosRedCorsairLord
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH
Biellann
Quozzo
aboytervigon
TRU3 CHAOS
The_Hive_Emperor
Evil beaver2
----------
Iron_Freak220
Vicious
====================

58 entries in so far, only another 6 more spots open for people to join in.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Could this be the first tournament all the slots are filled in?

It does make me wonder how this will turn out. I am surprised we have over 10 pages and not even got all the entrants in.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s because of rambling shit posts like this one.  

I`m gonna trump you all btw.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Ey, Don't be to sure... I'm in your section and rampaging Ork Nobz are hard to stop! :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

We all know the Great Unclean Steve is the best out of that section.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

This should be interesting, hopefully i dont get wiped out the first round. XD


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope I made it in... This one is going to be tough... Like KoC said, Rock, Paper, Sissors...


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Cheese, did you get my PM? It's just that I'm not on the list.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Karnax said:


> Cheese, did you get my PM? It's just that I'm not on the list.


Yeah, your in.
Sorry, missed you on the list, but yes i have you in my notepad file.



Enough space for 3 more entries.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah, your in.
> Sorry, missed you on the list, but yes i have you in my notepad file.
> 
> 
> ...


Am I in KoC?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Serpion5 is going down. Oh and by the way Serpaderpa.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ENTRIES ARE CLOSED!!!!!!!!!

Yes, ALL 64 SPOTS have been filled.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome!!!!11

What are the match-ups?

EDIT: Or rather, how did people build their "avatars"?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #11 Player List

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Serpion5 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
troybuckle | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Stephen_Newman | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mundungu | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ckcrawford | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Samules | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 4 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Grokfog | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
marxalvia | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
High_Seraph | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hurricane | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cocacoala | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
spanner94ezekiel | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Meddler | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
midnightkid333 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
presc1ence | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ItsPug | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SGMAlice | 4 | 4 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MidnightSun | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 3 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Dawnstar | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Caxton | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Winterous | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MetalHandkerchief | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Zodd | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 2 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Ebon Flight | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
cool_conoly | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cowlicker16 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SlamHammer | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Malferion | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Drannith | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
lokis222 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 4 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Aramoro | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karak The Unfaithful | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mossy Toes | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Doelago | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 3 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



 Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Sausage | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cypher871 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
arumichic | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Biellann | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Quozzo | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
aboytervigon | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 2 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The_Hive_Emperor | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Evil beaver2 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Vicious | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Ultra111 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Takizuchi | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 7 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Kinglopey | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
flankman | 3 | 3 | 4 | 6 | 1 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

====================


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Look at all the Tanks!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

glass cannon FTW :victory:


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

wow not a lot of people went the shooting way like I thought they would... will be interesting to say the least. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Not that many people took the route I did. That is very surprising.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Seems kind of add to make the pistol ap5 then have base save as 5, since then I could make a great pistol, and if somone didn't max armour could just be autopwned. Though obviously, as KoC said, his game his rules. 

Shall be following this, bummed I didn't notice it much sooner!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Seems kind of add to make the pistol ap5 then have base save as 5, since then I could make a great pistol, and if somone didn't max armour could just be autopwned.


Thats the idea of it.
There is no "best" character.
There is no "best" strategy.

There are a lot of situations where some upgrades wont do anything, depending on who you are against.

Most games will likely be a game of rock-paper-scissors with match-ups.
The match-ups like rock vs rock or scissors vs scissors will be the interesting ones.

It makes it more fun this way.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

XD i just made myself into a guard vet that is some how carrying a autocannon. so this should be fun.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> Serpion5 is going down. Oh and by the way Serpaderpa.


No. I am gonna win this one! :threaten:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The match-ups will be done in order of the list.
So....



Round 1

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Serpion5 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
troybuckle | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Stephen_Newman | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mundungu | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ckcrawford | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Samules | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 4 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Grokfog | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
marxalvia | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
High_Seraph | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hurricane | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cocacoala | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
spanner94ezekiel | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Meddler | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
midnightkid333 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
presc1ence | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ItsPug | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SGMAlice | 4 | 4 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MidnightSun | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 3 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Dawnstar | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Caxton | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Winterous | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MetalHandkerchief | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Zodd | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 2 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Ebon Flight | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
cool_conoly | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cowlicker16 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SlamHammer | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Malferion | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Drannith | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
lokis222 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 4 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Aramoro | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karak The Unfaithful | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mossy Toes | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Doelago | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 3 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Sausage | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cypher871 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
arumichic | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Biellann | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Quozzo | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
aboytervigon | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 2 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The_Hive_Emperor | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Evil beaver2 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Vicious | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Ultra111 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Takizuchi | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 7 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Kinglopey | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
flankman | 3 | 3 | 4 | 6 | 1 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

====================


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Uh oh... my solidspanner against his multi-wound monster :russianroulette:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

how wierd...I could have sworn that my save was at least a 4+....


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So I take FnP and get paired against a power weapon round 1...

Congratulations Troybuckle.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Damn, why did you already reveal the entries. I did not get time to change mine. 

And I feel I will fall from this one in the first round. Nothing out of the ordinary then...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> how wierd...I could have sworn that my save was at least a 4+....


This was the PM that i got from you...




Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Hello, it looks like a cool game and I'm going to take part. here is My Character:
> 
> WS - 3
> BS - 3
> ...


You have only used 5 upgrade points though, so i can throw a point on your armour save if you want.
I assume that was your intention.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> And I feel I will fall from this one in the first round. Nothing out of the ordinary then...


I think its a fairly close match, pretty much a coin flip either way.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I think our match my be quite a long one stephen!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not liking the look of my opponents 4++ save :/


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Good luck Autuarch! May the stone take you when you fall.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> I think its a fairly close match, pretty much a coin flip either way.


Then there is still hope... Can I use hax?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Then there is still hope... Can I use hax?


I have hax protection.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> Good luck Autuarch! May the stone take you when you fall.


good look to you too! 

but i wont be falling this round k:


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn I forgot to switch to +2A +1T I forgot I had it at +3A. Oh well. My + 1I means I go first, always and forever!:laugh:


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm, for once im actually not scared about my first round (famous last words) Well good luck Kinglopey and have fun.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Orochi said:


> I think our match my be quite a long one stephen!


However I think you will edge it. You have a 2+ save after I wade through your toughness.

I see that I was the only one who wanted to max out in defense. Seemed funny at the time!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

no I'm certain now: I'm sure I had a 4+ save!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

You will fall under the amount of attacks I will subject you to.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

If I can outlive that damnable pistol, I should be in the clear. Of course, he'll kill, on average, .833 of my character per shooting phase, so...I might survive neither.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Can't wait for the round results, tank vrs tank for me, will come down to the rolls for sure.


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

i cant believe i left myself with 1 wound:headbutt:


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Im guessing the cheese slapping will begin after game 10 is over.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Takizuchi said:


> Im guessing the cheese slapping will begin after game 10 is over.


Yeah.
Technically this is actually a June game.

I made this game a little easier to roll up results for, as i will be fairly busy with other things in early June.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey take your time. 







But seriously we need the cheese slapping or we will all die painfull unfullfilled deaths the likes of which would make Slaanesh itself take notice and bring us back to just let it happen again.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah.
> Technically this is actually a June game.
> 
> I made this game a little easier to roll up results for, as i will be fairly busy with other things in early June.


k: ok just making sure. Cant wait. Now to return to watching game 10s carnageopcorn:


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Lolz. Hey Pug, you've picked the perfect gun to shoot me with. As many shots as I have wounds, a 2+ to hit and to wound. This could be nasty.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

:laugh: yeah I'm a firm believer in the fact that it doesn't matter how good your opponent is in CC if you can fill him full of holes before he gets there. Best of luck and may the best guardsman win! :grin:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, i'm fairly confident in this game... Hopefully i'll do better than my current trend in the last few games


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Yeah.
> Technically this is actually a June game.
> 
> I made this game a little easier to roll up results for, as i will be fairly busy with other things in early June.


Like handing me my big shiny Terracon winners trophy :victory:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah Samules....we meet with pistols at dawn.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

> Name WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
> Takizuchi 3 4 3 3 1 3 1 10 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: None
> ...


Figures my Rock get's paper in the 1st round... :grin:

Any way best of Luck...

Sign ups for game 12?


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

Uggg T6 Vs. S3, Im not going to be able to wound in CC am I?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh you can 

Just...


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... I think I'm going to win this if he fails to cause a wound with shooting, since I have 2 wounds to his 1. However, I have a 5/36 chance of killing him with shooting, while he has a 5/18 chance of wounding me. Ah well, I'll have to have faith in my rosarius. At least game 10 is done, so the king can start slapping the cheese for game 11 (when he wants to, obviously).


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been pit against my worst case scenario. Typical. I would like sign ups for game #12 now


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Me too. I appear to come up against another toughness juggernaut that I cannot defeat.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Kinglopey said:


> Figures my Rock get's paper in the 1st round... :grin:
> 
> Any way best of Luck...
> 
> Sign ups for game 12?



Yeha im going to need that luck. if my dice roll like they do in real life, then im going to see a lot of 1's on my side. XD


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Any news on a start date KoC?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> Any news on a start date KoC?


Gonna be busy this weekend, as i have to go through 100 different 1500 point lists and double check all of the points costs are correct.
I might get a bit of time Sunday though.

Game #11 shouldn't take much to do, and technically it is the June game, although i plan to have it all finished before the 10th of June.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cool, cheers mate.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Results for the first 6 games of Round 1.

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Serpion5 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
troybuckle | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Serpion5 shoots, and misses.
troybuckle shoots, and misses.
Serpion5 assaults, but fails to hurt troybuckle.
Troybuckle attacks back, and takes a wound off Serpion5.
Serpion5 attacks, and does nothing to troybuckle.
Troybuckle attacks, and kills Serpion5.

Turn 2
Troybuckle shoots, and does nothing.
Serpion5 shoots, and takes a wound off Troybuckle.
Troybuckle assaults, and kills Serpion5.
Serpion5 still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Win to Troybuckle.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Stephen_Newman | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Stephen_Newman shoots, and does nothing.
Orochi shoots, and somehow manages to take a wound off!
Stephen_Newman assaults, but does nothing.
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
After a LOT of rolling over MANY turns, Orochi manages to kill Stephen_Newman with 1 wound left.

Turn 2
Neither player does anything in the shooting phase.
Orochi assaults.
After a LOT of rolling again, Orochi manages to kill Stephen_Newman without taking a wound.

Win to Orochi.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mundungu | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ckcrawford | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Mundungu shoots, and takes a wound off ckcrawford.
Ckcrawford shoots, and does nothing.
Mundungu assaults, but does no damage.
ckcrawford attacks back, and kills Mundungu.

Turn 2
ckcrawford shoots, and does nothing.
Mundungu shoots, and takes all 3 wounds off ckcrawford.

Win to Mundungu.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Samules | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 4 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither person does anything in shooting.
Samules assaults, and does nothing.
mynameisgrax attacks back, and does nothing.
Samules attacks, and deals 2 wounds to mynameisgrax.
mynameisgrax attacks back, and deals 1 wound.
mynameisgrax fails his leadership test (double 6's), and runs.

Turn 2
mynameisgrax shoots, and takes a wound off Samules.
Samules shoots, and takes a wound off mynameisgrax.
mynameisgrax assaults.
Samules attacks first, but does no damage.
mynameisgrax attacks, and kills Samules.

Win to mynameisgrax.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Grokfog | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
marxalvia | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Grokfog shoots, but marxalvia's 4++ saves him.
marxalvia shoots, and does nothing.
Grokfog assaults, and does nothing.
marxalvia attacks, and kills Grokfog with ease.

Turn 2
Neither person does anything in the shooting phase.
marxalvia assaults, and kills Grokfog with ease.
Grokfog still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Win to marxalvia.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
High_Seraph | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither player does anything in shooting.
High_Seraph assaults, and does nothing.
the Autarch attacks back, and does nothing.
After quite a few turns of rolling, eventually the Autarch kills High_Seraph, but takes a wound in the process.

Turn 2
Neither player does anything in shooting.
the Autarch assaults, and deals a wound to High_Seraph.
High_Seraph attacks back, and does nothing.
the Autarch attacks, and kills High_Seraph.
High_Seraph still gets to attack back, but does nothing.

Win to the Autarch.

----------


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I have also simplified the way that Hall Of Fame points work.

Because of this, the positions on the ladder have changed slightly.
Some of you may have moved up a couple of spots, while others may have dropped 1 or 2 places.

Will make it a lot easier for me (and everyone else) to keep track of though.
The other way was far too overly-complicated.

Take a look.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

A question--what about Instant Death? Mundungu vs ckcrawford, shouldn't ckcrawford have been IDed the first round around?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> A question--what about Instant Death? Mundungu vs ckcrawford, shouldn't ckcrawford have been IDed the first round around?


Yes, yes he should have.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Good call. 

Made no difference in the end anyway though i guess.

I'll try and do a few more games over the next few hours.
Hopefully have the majority of Round 1 finished within the next 8 hours.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

bugger. Oh well, congratulations Marx. Roll on game #12!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Congrats to Troybuckle.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well done to Orochi!

@ King of Cheese: I hope rolling for that match was really fun!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well done to Orochi!
> 
> @ King of Cheese: I hope rolling for that match was really fun!


The amount of time the game took, you would think that both characters were just standing there gently poking each other with a stick until one of them fell asleep. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Next 6 games from Round 1

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hurricane | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cocacoala | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither person does anything from shooting.
Hurricane assaults, and does nothing.
Cocacoala attacks, and does nothing.
After about 25 rounds of combat, Cocacoala eventually kills Hurricane, but takes a wound in the process.

Turn 2
Neither person does anything from shooting.
Cocacoala assaults, and does nothing.
Hurricane attacks back, and does nothing.
After several rounds of combat, Hurricane eventually takes both wounds off Cocacoala without getting hurt.

Calculating victory points by wounds, the win goes to Hurricane.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
spanner94ezekiel | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
njfed shoots, and manages to kill spanner94ezekiel.
Lucky shot! A 1 in 24 chance!

Turn 2
Neither player does anything from shooting.
spanner94ezekiel assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and does nothing.
After a few rounds of combat, njfed manages to kill spanner94ezekiel without taking a wound.

Win to njfed.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Meddler | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
Rathios1337 shoots, and does nothing.
The Meddler shoots, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 assaults, and does nothing.
The Meddler attacks back, and does nothing.
After a few rounds of combat, The Meddler kills Rathios1337 without taking a wound.

Turn 2
The Meddler shoots, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 shoots, and does nothing.
The Meddler assaults, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 attacks back, and does nothing.
After a few rounds, Rathios1337 kills The Meddler without getting hurt.

REMATCH

Turn 3
Neither player does anything in the shooting phase.
After a LOT of rolling, Rathios1337 kills The Meddler.

Turn 4
The Meddler shoots, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 shoots, and takes a wound off The Meddler.
The Meddler assaults, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 attacks back, and kills The Meddler.

Win to Rathios1337.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
midnightkid333 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
presc1ence | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
midnightkid333 shoots, and does nothing.
presc1ence shoots, and takes a wound off midnightkid333.
midnightkid333 assaults, and takes a wound off presc1ence.
presc1ence attacks back, and does nothing.
midnightkid333 attacks again, and does nothing.
presc1ence finishes him off.

Turn 2
Neither person does anything in the shooting phase.
presc1ence assaults, and does nothing.
midnightkid333 attacks back, and does nothing.
After a few rounds of combat, presc1ence kills midnightkid333.

Win to presc1ence.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ItsPug | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Jack Mac shoots, and kills ItsPug.
(Hit on 4's, wound on 3's, dead... ouch)

Turn 2
ItsPug shoots, and takes 2 wounds off Jack Mac.
Jack Mac shoots, and kills ItsPug.

Win goes to Jack Mac.
(I wish all games were this quick lol)

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SGMAlice | 4 | 4 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MidnightSun | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 3 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
SGMAlice shoots, and kills Midnightsun.

Turn 2
Midnightsun shoots, and kills SGMAlice.

REMATCH!

Turn 3
SGMAlice shoots, and kills Midnightsun.

Turn 4
Midnightsun shoots, and kills SGMAlice.

ANOTHER REMATCH!!!

Turn 5
SGMAlice shoots, and misses.
Midnightsun shoots, and kills SGMAlice.

Turn 6
Midnightsun shoots, and kills SGMAlice.

Can't get much closer than that. 
Win goes to Midnightsun.

----------


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> The amount of time the game took, you would think that both characters were just standing there gently poking each other with a stick until one of them fell asleep. :laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That was my first thought when I saw that matchup. Maybe they were but the other guy was weraing armour and I was not it seems.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Name WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
> njfed 3 3 4 5 4 3 1 10 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: None
> ...


BOOM! Headshoot!

Sorry, Spanner. Duck next time.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dammit! Must have been pissed at the time :laugh:

Ah well, game 12 anyone?


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

What's game 12 going to be?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> What's game 12 going to be?


Not sure yet.
Got a few different ideas.
Was thinking about possibly a "Monster Battle".
Monsterous Creatures and Walkers only, 200 points.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Not sure yet.
> Got a few different ideas.
> Was thinking about possibly a "Monster Battle".
> Monsterous Creatures and Walkers only, 200 points.


Sounds like fun! k:

EDIT: 200 points is too much though, make it 150, or we will only have like 2 choices in the entire game to fill it out


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

What about an IC game with non-named characters under 200 points?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

200 points would be too much in that case too...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Sounds like fun! k:
> 
> EDIT: 200 points is too much though, make it 150, or we will only have like 2 choices in the entire game to fill it out


200 points max, 1 point minimum.
If its limited to 150, then it restricts most of the MC's.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> 200 points max, 1 point minimum.
> If its limited to 150, then it restricts most of the MC's.


Which ones, specifically? All MC's and Walkers I know of can get within 150 points, the difference is that you have to prioritize upgrades compared to slapping every old upgrade you can on and say go.

EDIT: What I'm saying is that 200pts would be a restriction in itself because then noone would consider anything other than a Trygon or a Dreadknight. It would be one hella boring game... IMO


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

The other 2 options i was thinking of was...

Tough Guy Edition
200 points to spend on a unit with at least a 2+ save and/or T6+.

Combat Edition
200 points, combat only, no HQ's.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

What about a grunt edition? One troops choice under 150 with max three upgrades or something?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> What about a grunt edition? One troops choice under 150 with max three upgrades or something?


Could do a Grunt Edition.
100 points limit, and unit must consist of 10 or more models, or have the Swarm USR.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd vote for the combat edition, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I'd vote for the combat edition, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD?


I agree with this! I'd make a killer Fire Warrior squad for that game :laugh:


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn, should have got combat upgrades...

IIRC, the combat edition has already been done. What about something with just elites? Mebbe 150-200pts?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Character edition, using the 3.5 ed rules? There were a shitload of possible combos, but that might be a bit too much work.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Congrats to Troybuckle.


Thanks man, good sport. I won't last long! lol


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Is it wrong that I imagine us fighting this out like an old fashioned duel?

Turn around, walk 10 paces, turn back and fire. Only in this version, if neither is killed from the pistol shot, they then run up and slap each other to death.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

shit... I got owned.... again... Fuck


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm. Now that I've had a chance to think, I think the most useful upgrade I didn't take would have been upping my armour save to 4+. It's not going all the way, but it helps sufficiently against being pistolled.

Anyway....
Boom! Head shot!
Sorry, itspug.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Well done to Orochi!
> 
> @ King of Cheese: I hope rolling for that match was really fun!


Thanks!

I can see that this game probably took about 2 hours minimum


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

If i had a character, i would have had 3 points on toughness, 2 points on a 4++, and 1 point on wounds.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm glad to see my plan of IDing my opponent did come up. I doubt I'll make it much further since it seems a fair number of people built defensively, but it happens.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I think wounds is the way to go, rather than toughness, although a T of 4 is vital to avoid getting instantly killed. 

If I could go back and create my guy over, I'd give him +1 T, +3 Wounds, and an invulnerable save.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Point of order...please check the entry for Malferion. His entry has 7 points spent.

T5 = 2
W2 = 1
4++ = 2
PW = 2


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

njfed said:


> Point of order...please check the entry for Malferion. His entry has 7 points spent.
> 
> T5 = 2
> W2 = 1
> ...


Dam, i must have missed that one.

I will subtract a point of toughness off him.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm doing some quick analysis as to what people took. Here is the breakdown of how many players increased each stat:

W: 41
T: 40
PW: 20
S: 20
A: 16
Pistol Str: 16
Sv: 15
BS: 14
Inv Sv: 14
Pistol A: 14
WS: 12
AP: 8
FNP: 7
I: 5
FC: 3
PE: 2

Increasing the number of wounds was the most populer followed closely by increased toughness. Defense wins championships.

Offense was next with a split between strength and power weapons.

Twenty playes went for some type of shooting upgrade.

Fifteen upgraded their armor save while 14 went for the Iron Halo. About half that number decided that feel no pain was the better option.

Twelve went for better weapon skill while five wanted to go first in CC.

At the low end we have a few fans of furious charge and preffered enemy.

I'm working on modifying an old program I wrote for fourth edition that can do one on one combat. Im going to look at who should have won each match up based on 1000 combats and also see if I can fnd the best option based on 1000 battles between all the entries.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The one stat that a lot of people increased, that I don't think is worth putting any points in, is character strength. Pistol strength makes sense if you're going for inflicting instant death, but you should definitely max out your number of attacks before increasing strength.

I'm also surprised so many people chose BS and WS. Again, maxing out your number of shots/attacks is better.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> The one stat that a lot of people increased, that I don't think is worth putting any points in, is character strength. Pistol strength makes sense if you're going for inflicting instant death, but you should definitely max out your number of attacks before increasing strength.
> 
> I'm also surprised so many people chose BS and WS. Again, maxing out your number of shots/attacks is better.


Not to mention that 1 point in pistol strength gives you a Strength 5 attack, which would take 2 points in character strength.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> The one stat that a lot of people increased, that I don't think is worth putting any points in, is character strength. Pistol strength makes sense if you're going for inflicting instant death, but you should definitely max out your number of attacks before increasing strength.
> 
> I'm also surprised so many people chose BS and WS. Again, maxing out your number of shots/attacks is better.


 
I Went with..
+3 T
+1 W
+2 Str

I think character Str is the way to go, especially over pistol str. You have to consider that your pistol is only going to shoot 1 or 2 times unless you bump up the attacks. The majority of combat (for tanky characters) is going to be slugging out in melee so you really want to increase yours odd of wounding. Getting the +str in a arena of lots of +T characters is the best way to do this. Here's an Example:

My Round 1 Opponent is..

+2A 
+1STR
+3T

Assuming not much happens in the shooting phase due to our high toughness and ignoring the extra attack from charging... 

I get 2 Attacks per round at a 11% chance to wound per attack.
He gets 4 attacks p/r at a 5.5% chance to wound per attack. 

So, we each have a 22% chance to wound each round. Now heres the kicker...

He spent 2 points on A and 1 Point on str. I only spent 2 points on Str. and we have an equal wound chance, BUT I have 1 more point in tankyness (my +1W) So advantage = me. Str = win 

* Math based off average of 18 attacks and does not include bonus attack for assualts or the shooting phase.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> * Math based off average of 18 attacks and does not include bonus attack for assualts or the shooting phase.


** Some conditions apply, certain postcodes allowed only.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this in the 20 pages this thread has existed, but I feel like putting one point into armor save is sooo important. The first thing I saw was the AP5 pistol and we start with a 5+ save. I definitely did not want to be insta-gibbed by a pistol, not that I'm ignoring other factors like wounds and toughness, but if I could have an armor save against the ranged attack before combat I would definitely want to take it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this in the 20 pages this thread has existed, but I feel like putting one point into armor save is sooo important. The first thing I saw was the AP5 pistol and we start with a 5+ save. I definitely did not want to be insta-gibbed by a pistol, not that I'm ignoring other factors like wounds and toughness, but if I could have an armor save against the ranged attack before combat I would definitely want to take it.


Two points makes it a 4++, which in my opinion is a much better idea.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All I can say is...

POW! Who's next?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Want some more results?

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Dawnstar | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Caxton | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Dawnstar shoots, and takes a wound off Caxton.
Caxton shoots back, and misses.
Dawnstar assaults, and kills Caxton.
Caxton still gets to attack though, but does nothing.

Turn 2
Caxton shoots, but does nothing.
Dawnstar shoots back, and does nothing.
Caxton assaults, and does nothing.
Dawnstar attacks back, and takes a wound off Caxton.
Caxton attacks, and takes a wound off Dawnstar.
Dawnstar attacks, and does nothing.
Caxton attacks, and does nothing.
Dawnstar finishes him off.

Win to Dawnstar.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Winterous | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
jesse assaults.
Winterous strikes first, but does nothing.
jesse attacks back, and kills Winterous.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Winterous assaults, and the FNP saves jesse from taking 2 wounds.
jesse attacks back, and does nothing.
Winterous attacks, and does nothing.
jesse attacks back, and does nothing.
Winterous attacks, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse attacks back, and kills Winterous.

Win to jesse.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MetalHandkerchief | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Bleeze shoots, and they all hit and wound.

Turn 2
MetalHandkerchief shoots, and misses.
Bleeze shoots, and deals only 1 wound to Metalhandkerchief.
MetalHandkerchief assaults, and kills Bleeze.
Bleeze still gets to strike back, and inflicts a second wound.

Win to Bleeze.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Zodd | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 2 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Ebon Flight | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Zodd shoots, and does nothing.
TEF shoots back, and kills Zodd.

Turn 2
TEF shoots, and misses.
Zodd shoots, and does nothing.
TEF assaults, and kills Zodd.
Zodd still gets to attack back, but does nothing.

Win to The Ebon Flight.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
cool_conoly | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Karnax assaults, and takes a wound off cool_conoly.
cool_conoly attacks back, and does nothing.
Karnax attacks, and does nothing.
cool_conoly attacks, and does nothing.
After about 10 rounds of attacks, Karnax finishes him off.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
cool_conoly assaults, and takes a wound off Karnax.
Karnax attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 20 rounds, Karnax eventually takes both wounds off cool_conoly.

Win to Karnax.

----------


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Want some more results?
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Yay 

Well fought Caxton


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Well that was surprising. /sarcasm

Hehehe good game Bleeze, didn't think I would wound you at all


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

good game winterous


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

More results?

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cowlicker16 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Preferred Enemy


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SlamHammer | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Cowlicker16 shoots, and does nothing.
SlamHammer shoots, and kills Cowlicker16.

Turn 2
SlamHammer shoots, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 shoots, and takes a wound off SlamHammer.
SlamHammer assaults, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 attacks back, and does nothing.
SlamHammer attacks, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 attacks, and kills SlamHammer.

REMATCH!

Turn 3
Cowlicker16 shoots, and does nothing.
SlamHammer shoots, and kills Cowlicker16.

Turn 4
SlamHammer shoots, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 shoots, and does nothing.
SlamHammer assaults, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 attacks back, and does nothing.
SlamHammer attacks, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 attacks back, and takes a wound off SlamHammer.
SlamHammer attacks, and does nothing.
Cowlicker16 attacks back, and kills SlamHammer.

ANOTHER REMATCH!!!

Turn 5
Cowlicker16 shoots, and does nothing.
SlamHammer shoots, and kills Cowlicker16.

Turn 6
SlamHammer shoots, and kills Cowlicker16.

Win to SlamHammer.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Malferion | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Drannith | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
Malferion shoots, and does nothing.
Drannith shoots back, and takes a wound off Malferion.
Malferion assaults, and does nothing.
Drannith attacks back, and kills Malferion.

Turn 2
Drannith shoots, and does nothing.
Malferion shoots, and takes a wound off Drannith.
Drannith assaults, and takes a wound off Malferion.
Malferion attacks back, and does nothing.
Malferion fails his leadership and runs.

Win to Drannith.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
lokis222 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 4 Pistol

Turn 1
VicGin shoots, and kills lokis222.

Turn 2
lokis222 shoots, and takes a wound off VicGin.
VicGin shoots, and misses.
lokis222 assaults, and takes another wound off VicGin.
VicGin attacks back, and does nothing.
lokis222 attacks, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks, and kills lokis222.

Win to VicGin.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Aramoro | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karak The Unfaithful | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Aramoro shoots, and manages to take a wound off Karak.
Karak shoots, and takes a wound off Aramoro.
Aramoro assaults, and takes a wound off Karak.
Karak attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 6 more round of combat, Aramoro finishes him off.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Karak assaults, and does nothing.
Aramoro attacks back, and takes a wound off Karak.
Karak attacks, and does nothing.
Aramoro attacks, and takes another wound off Karak.
Karak attacks, and takes a wound off Aramoro.
Aramoro attacks, and does nothing.
Aramoro fails his leadership test, and flees.

The first turn Aramoro lost 1/3 wounds, and the second turn Karak lost 2/3 wounds.

Win to Aramoro.


----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mossy Toes | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 4 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Mossy Toes shoots, and does nothing.
eyescrossed shoots, and deals 1 wound to Mossy Toes.
Mossy Toes assaults, and slaughters eyescrossed in combat.

Turn 2
eyescrossed shoots, and kills Mossy Toes.

Win to eyescrossed.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Doelago | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 3 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Hero of Coffee shoots, and takes a wound off Doelago.
Doelago shoots back, and does nothing.
Coffee assaults, and does nothing.
Doelago attacks back, and does nothing.
Coffee attacks, and does nothing.
Doelago attacks, and brings Coffee down to 1 wound.
Coffee attacks, and does nothing.
Doelago attacks, and kills Coffee.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Doelago assaults, and does nothing.
Coffee attacks back, and does nothing.
Doelago attacks, and does nothing.
Coffee attacks, and does nothing.
Doelago attacks, and does nothing.
Coffee attacks, and takes a wound off Doelago.
After about another 10 rounds of combat, Coffee takes another 2 wounds off Doelago.
Doelago fails his leadership, and runs.

Win to Hero of Coffee.

----------


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
> Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: Feel No Pain
> ...


Want to hear something funny guys? I listened to the live commentary of my guy getting raped. lol.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

And the results keep coming in!

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Sausage | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 4 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cypher871 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Sausage shoots, and does nothing.
Cypher871 shoots, and kills Sausage.

Turn 2
Neither side manages to do anything from shooting.
Cypher871 assaults.
Sausage attacks, and misses.
Cypher871 attacks, and kills Sausage.

Win to Cypher871

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
arumichic | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither player does anything from shooting.
arumichic assaults, and takes a wound off CRCL.
CRCL attacks back, and does nothing.
arumichic attacks, and does nothing.
CRCL attacks, and takes a wound off arumichic.
After about another 6 rounds of fighting, CRCL kills arumichic.

Turn 2
Neither player does anything from shooting.
CRCL assaults, and does nothing.
arumichic attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 40 rounds of combat, arumichic kills CRCL, but takes a wound in the process.

ChaosRedCorsairLord had 66% of his wounds remaining in Turn 1, and arumichic had 50% of his/her wounds remaining in Turn 2.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord. (only just!)


----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Biellann | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH assaults, and does nothing.
Biellann attacks back, and actually manages to take a wound off AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH.
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH attacks, and kills Biellann.
Biellann still gets to attack though, but does nothing.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Biellann assaults, and manages to take a wound off AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH.
AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH attacks back, and does nothing.
After 5 more rounds of combat, Biellann kills AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH without getting hurt.

Win to Biellann.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Quozzo | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
aboytervigon | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 2 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Quozzo shoots, and does nothing.
aboytervigon shoots, and deals 2 wounds to Quozzo.
Quozzo assaults, and slaughters aboytervigon.
aboytervigon still gets to attack back, and takes Quozzo out with him!
Both players die!

Turn 2
aboytervigon shoots, and kills Quozzo.

Win to aboytervigon.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The_Hive_Emperor | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
TRU3 CHAOS assaults, and does nothing.
The_Hive_Emperor attacks back, and actually manages to deal a wound!
TRU3 CHAOS attacks, and takes a wound off The_Hive_Emperor.
The_Hive_Emperor attacks back, but does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS attacks, and does nothing.
The_Hive_Emperor attacks back, and manages to deal another wound!
TRU3 CHAOS attacks, and does nothing.
The_Hive_Emperor attacks back, and does another wound!
After another 5 rounds of combat, The_Hive_Emperor manages to kill TRU3 CHAOS.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
The_Hive_Emperor assaults, but does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS attacks, and does nothing.
After about 10 rounds, TRU3_CHAOS kills The_Hive_Emperor, but takes a wound in the process.

The_Hive_Emperor had 50% of his wounds remaining in Turn 1, and TRU3 CHAOS had 75% of his/her wounds remaining in Turn 2.

Win to TRU3 CHAOS.

----------


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Woo Da Omega gatlin' gun saves the day.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> And the results keep coming in!
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Looks like it's Sausages for tea! opcorn:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is the last of the results for Round 1

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Evil beaver2 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Evil beaver2 shoots, and takes a wound off Iron_Freak220.
Iron_Freak220 shoots, and takes a wound off Evil beaver2.
Evil beaver2 assaults.
Iron_Freak220 attacks first, but does nothing.
Evil beaver2 attacks, and does nothing.
After 3 more rounds of combat, Iron_Freak220 kills Evil beaver2.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Iron_Freak220 assaults, and takes a wound off Evil beaver2.
Evil beaver2 attacks back, and takes a wound off Iron_Freak220.
Iron_Freak220 attacks, and does nothing.
Evil beaver2 attacks, and does nothing.
Iron_Freak220 attacks, and kills Evil beaver2.

Win to Iron_Freak220.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Vicious | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Ultra111 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Vicious assaults, and does nothing.
Ultra111 attacks back, and does nothing.
Both players fight for about 30 rounds, and in the end they both kill each other at the same time!

Turn 2
Ultra111 shoots, and deals a wound.
Vicious shoots, and does nothing.
Ultra111 assaults, and does nothing.
Vicious attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 20 rounds, Ultra111 eventually kills Vicious, and is left with only 1 wound remaining.

Win to Ultra111.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Takizuchi | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 7 | 4 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Kinglopey | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Takizuchi shoots, and does nothing.
Kinglopey shoots, and kills Takizuchi.

Turn 2
Neither player does anything from shooting.
Kinglopey assaults, and kills Takizuchi.

Win to Kinglopey.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
flankman | 3 | 3 | 4 | 6 | 1 | 3 | 3 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
flankman assaults, and does nothing.
Nvvyn attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 8 rounds of combat, flankman kills Nvvyn.

Turn 2
Nvvyn shoots, and kills flankman.

REMATCH!

Turn 3
flankman shoots, and does nothing.
Nvvyn shoots, and kills flankman.
(wow, some lucky rolling here)

Turn 4
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Nvvyn assaults, and kills flankman.
Flankman still gets to attack though, and deals a wound to Nvvyn.

Win to Nvvyn.


====================


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Round 2 pairings

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
troybuckle | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mundungu | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
marxalvia | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hurricane | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
presc1ence | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MidnightSun | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 3 | Assault 2 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Dawnstar | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Ebon Flight | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SlamHammer | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Drannith | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Aramoro | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cypher871 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Biellann | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
aboytervigon | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 2 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Ultra111 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Kinglopey | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

====================



Good luck to everyone for Round 2.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

NOOO! i lost during round 1! :cray:

I guess I should just prepear fro the next game :training:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Not very pleased with my match up. I find it a little strange how I get the least prefered build on my 2 round.

Ah well


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
> Takizuchi | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: None
> ...


XD. Like i said, i have horrible luck with the dice. Good match Kinglopey, i wish you luck for the rest of the game. Also Good luck and good games to all the first round winners.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

dammit of course im gonna draw someone with a power weapon lol

well at least i have more wounds...

good luck marxalvia, may the best man win etc.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Damn. Good Luck to The Ebon Flight.


----------



## Vicious (Aug 18, 2009)

AHHH i was owned! lets get ready for the 12th game 

Good luck Ultra


----------



## The_Hive_Emperor (Jun 10, 2010)

----------


> Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
> TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: None
> ...


Aaaah! Damn! Sooo close! That first round was intense! I was lucky, good game TRU3 CHAOS :gimmefive:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeing as half of you are out of the game already (obviously), i will start taking entries for Game #12 now. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91064


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually surprised I won, even if it was so close. Good game Vicious, and sorry for all the rolling KoC 

:biggrin:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Damn. Still, I kind of expected that. And at least one time around I "slaughtered" him in close combat. BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Ahh crap, I'm screwed. Haha


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is my breakdown on round one.

There were 20 players that put at least one point in making their gun better or raising their BS. Of these 11 moved on.

There were 11 players that put 5 or 6 points in defensive traits (T, W, Sv, Isv, FNP). Of these eight moved on. 

There were only four players that put five or six points in CC traits (WS, S, I, A, PW, PE, FC). Of these two moved on. The two that moved on both played against players with a 3-3 offense-defense split.

There were 7 battles where a player with a 5 or 6 in offense of any kind went up against a player with at least 5 points in defense. The defensive player won five of these battles.

Eight players increased the number of CC attacks by two or three...only one moved on.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice summary mate. 

In conclusion, defense = good.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

njfed said:


> Here is my breakdown on round one.
> 
> There were 20 players that put at least one point in making their gun better or raising their BS. Of these 11 moved on.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, and this was much like I expected, which is why I simply gave myself +1W a PW and maxed out on attacks. The PW basically takes all the increased T, Sv out of the question, so I just hoped to get lucky in the shooting phase lol.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

The_Hive_Emperor said:


> ----------
> 
> 
> Aaaah! Damn! Sooo close! That first round was intense! I was lucky, good game TRU3 CHAOS :gimmefive:


Thanks dude. You scared the Chaos out of me for a second there.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

This challenge got me motivated to pull out the computer program I wrote a few years ago. The program would fight two models against each other 1000 times to see who would win how often. Much like this challenge the opponents started with a shooting phase and then charged into close combat. It was easy enough to update it to 40K fifth edition. I entered the 64 participants in this challenge and ran the same match ups that KoC set up for round one. 

So for each match up, my program calculates 1000 combats with the first opponent as the attacker, then repeats with the other opponent as the attacker. So in the first round Rathios1337 fought The_Meddler. When Rathios133 was attacking, his record was 45-52-3 (these are percentage of wins). A tie is when the opponents kill each other on the same phase of close combat. When The_Meddler was the attacker, his record was 60-37-3. So The_Meddler is declared the winner of this match up and moves on to the next round. No, it is not the same as how KoC does it since I don't consider what round a player wins on or how many wound are left.

The final eight players were:

Name..............WS.BS..S..T..W..I..A.Sv.Is.GS.AP.GA
Orochi.............3..3..3..5..2..3..1..2..-..4..5..1
njfed..............3..3..4..5..4..3..1..5..-..4..5..1
Jack_Mac...........4..3..4..4..3..3..2..5..-..4..5..1
MetalHandkerchief..3..3..3..4..3..3..2..5..-..4..5..1.PW
VicGin.............3..3..3..5..3..3..1..5..4..4..5..1
Aramoro............3..3..4..5..3..3..2..5..-..4..5..1
TRU3_CHAOS.........3..3..3..6..4..3..1..5..-..4..5..1
Nvvyn..............3..3..5..6..2..3..1..5..-..4..5..1

In the first round of the KoC challenge, these eight went 7-1. Only MetalHandkerchief lost in the first round. So lets look at how they were built...for offense or defense. Defensive traits include T, W, Sv, Isv and FNP. All other traits are considered offensive.

Name...............O D
Orochi.............0 6
njfed..............1 5
Jack_Mac...........3 3
MetalHandkerchief..3 3
VicGin.............0 6
Aramoro............2 4
TRU3_CHAOS.........0 6 
Nvvyn..............2 4

Yupper, defense wins championships.

So here are the last eight with their w-l-t records:

Orochi(51-48-1) defeated njfed(51-48-1)
I ran this one three time for a total of 3000 battles and Orochi pulled it out by .2 percent.
Jack_Mac(65-26-9) defeated MetalHandkerchief(32-58-10)
Aramoro(79-19-2) defeated VicGin(21-77-2)
TRU3_CHAOS(53-44-3) defeated Nvvyn(49-49-2)

Orichi(60-36-4) defeated Jack_Mac(37-61-2)
Aramoro(56-42-2) defeated TRU3_CHAOS(43-55-2)

In the final, Aramoro(54-45-1) defeated Orochi(49-49-2)

As you can see the final battle was very close, so I would call it a toss up between the two. Since my guy basically tied Orochi, I ran myself against Aramoro to see how I would do. Aramoro(55-42-3) defeated njfed(44-52-4). Close, but Aramoro is still on top.

Now this only shows how things would have gone if the odds stayed true in the match ups KoC set up. The real KoC challenges has the fate factor where the outcome depends on one fight. The odds can go against a strong contender. I'm working on modifying my program to look at all possible combinations to see which builds would have had the best chance of winning.

Oh, KoC posted that he would have taken +3T +1W and a 4++ invul save. Sorry, KoC, against the top eight you went 1-7.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Nice post njfed, glad I can potentially make the top 8 . This is my first unit game, so that would be exciting. Can't wait to see the results of the next round. I'm definetly concerned about my opponents 2+ arm sv.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

wow surprised I won, good fight =D

Let's hope for a good fight in round 2! Though I don't like the look of T5...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Should be able to do a few more games tonight.

I have to leave Friday night, and wont be back till Sunday night.

I am hoping to finish Game #11 before then, and get all 64 entries for Game #12 before i leave.
Then i can spend the weekend to try to finish a large portion of Game #12.


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

sadly I am away from any type of codex so I won't be able to put an entry in until later... hope a spot is still open by that time.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Those are some heavy numbers you're running there njfed, I ran some numbers myself before generating my dude so I'm hoping my +1S will make the difference for me in the matchups against the defensive builds. Well I hoped so anyway.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Now its just a matter of seeing how much of a difference my extremely lucky/unlucky dice rolling makes in comparison to the statistical probabilities.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Biellann (Sep 6, 2010)

Flash said:


> Is it too late to join in?


For game #11, yes. Plenty of room available in game #12 though.


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Now its just a matter of seeing how much of a difference my extremely lucky/unlucky dice rolling makes in comparison to the statistical probabilities.


Yeah, that is where the fun comes in. My dude killed my first opponent with a very lucky pistol shot that really beat the odds. I'll be able to tell just how lucky someone got.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Now its just a matter of seeing how much of a difference my extremely lucky/unlucky dice rolling makes in comparison to the statistical probabilities.


Because of the low number of dice being rolled mathhammer is about as informative as a horoscope in these games. The only prediction I'm gonna make is that a heavy defensive character will probably take the cake, just because defensive abilities were quite a bit underpriced.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

So. On average I'll suffer .625 wounds and cause .25 wounds in shooting, and since I am better than Slam in combat, I should win this match. I also did 4-2 for defence-offence, which should favour me.

Does anyone know _why _defence does more good than offense?


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Karnax said:


> Does anyone know why defence does more good than offense?


Well, for guns you are only getting one try to attack. If you increase your gun attack by getting BS 5 gun S 5 and 4 shots, your opponent can counter this with T 5 and 4 W. So for four points the defender has negated the attackers six points. Once the shooting is over, the high T and W are still valid in CC, the gun is useless.

I'm still working on analyzing the many possible options with CC offense, so I'll reserve that for later. The reason T and W have extra value is that the best a person can have is a 3+ chance to hit. So having a high S does nothing if you can't hit. Basically, there are three chances to fail before you even get to wounds; to hit, to wound and armor save.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Karnax said:


> Does anyone know _why _defence does more good than offense?


Basically the defensive skills are underpriced, while the offensive skills are overpriced.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is the first lot of results for Round 2

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
troybuckle | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 4 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
troybuckle assaults, and takes a wound off Orochi.
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
troybuckle attacks, and kills Orochi.
Orochi still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Orochi assaults, and kills troybuckle.
troybuckle still gets to assault, and does nothing.

REMATCH!!!

Turn 3
Neither side does anything from shooting.
tryobuckle assaults, and does nothing.
Orochi attacks back, and does a wound to troybuckle.
tryobuckle attacks, and does nothing.
Orochi attacks back, and kills troybuckle.

Turn 4
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Orochi assaults, and does nothing.
troybuckle attacks back, and takes off a wound.
Orochi attacks, and does nothing.
troybuckle attacks, and kills Orochi.

ANOTHER REMATCH!!!

Turn 5
Neither side does anything from shooting.
tryobuckle assaults, and does nothing.
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
troybuckle attacks, and deals a wound.
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 6 rounds of combat, Orochi takes down troybuckle.

Turn 6
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Orochi assaults, and deals a wound.
troybuckle attacks back, and does nothing.
Orochi attacks, and kills troybuckle.
troybuckle still gets to attack though, and manages to take Orochi down with him!

Win to Orochi.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Mundungu | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Mundungu shoots, and takes a wound off mynameisgrax.
mynameisgrax shoots, and does nothing.
Mundungu assaults, and does nothing.
mynameisgrax attacks back, and kills Mundungu.

Turn 2
mynameisgrax shoots, and does nothing.
Mundungu shoots, and takes a wound off mynameisgrax.
mynameisgrax assaults, and does nothing.
Mundungu attacks back, and takes another wound off mynameisgrax.
After about 7 rounds of combat, mynameisgrax takes Mundungu down.

Win to mynameisgrax.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
marxalvia | 4 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
marxalvia assaults, and takes a wound off the Autarch.
the Autarch attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 20 rounds of terrible rolling, the Autarch manages to kill marxalvia.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
the Autarch assaults, and kills marxalvia.
marxalvia still gets to attack back, and takes off a wound.

Win to the Autarch.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hurricane | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Hurricane assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and does nothing.
After 6 rounds, Hurricane is killed, but deals a wound to njfed in the process.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
njfed assaults, and deals a wound to Hurricane.
Hurricane attacks back, and deals a wound.
nfjed attacks, and kills Hurricane.
Hurricane still gets to attack back, and does nothing.

Win to njfed.

----------


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats mynameisgrax. I lasted a lot longer than I thought I would in that second round.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

More results for Round 2

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
presc1ence | 4 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Furious Charge


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
Rathios1337 shoots, and takes a wound off presc1ence.
presc1ence shoots back, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 assaults, and does nothing.
presc1ence attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 10 rounds, presc1ence kills Rathios1337.

Turn 2
presc1ence shoots, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 shoots, and does nothing.
presc1ence assaults, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 attacks back, and does nothing.
presc1ence attacks, and does nothing.
Rathios1337 attacks, and kills presc1ence.

Win to Rathios1337.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
MidnightSun | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 3 | Assault 2 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither player does anything from shooting.
Jack Mac assaults, and kills MidnightSun.
MidnightSun still gets to attack back, but does nothing.

Turn 2
MidnightSun shoots, and takes a wound off Jack Mac.
Jack Mac shoots, and does nothing.
MidnightSun assaults, and does nothing.
Jack Mac attacks back, and kills MidnightSun.

Win to Jack Mac.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Dawnstar | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 3+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Dawnstar assaults, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse attacks back, and does nothing.
Dawnstar attacks, and kills jesse.
jesse still gets to attack back, but does nothing.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
jesse assaults, and kills Dawnstar.
Dawnstar still gets to attack, and does nothing.

REMATCH!!!

Turn 3
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Dawnstar assaults, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse attacks back, and kills Dawnstar.

Turn 4
Neither side does anything from shooting.
jesse assaults, and takes a wound off Dawnstar.
Dawnstar attacks back, and does nothing.
jesse attacks, and does nothing.
Dawnstar attacks, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse attacks, and does nothing.
Dawnstar attacks, and does nothing.
jesse attacks, and kills Dawnstar.
Dawnstar still gets to attack, and does nothing.

Win to jesse.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
The Ebon Flight | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Bleeze shoots, and kills TEF.

Turn 2
TEF shoots, and does nothing.
Bleeze shoots, and kills TEF.

Win to Bleeze.

----------


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

3rd lot of results for Round 2

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
SlamHammer | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Karnax shoots, and does nothing.
SlamHammer shoots, and does nothing.
Karnax assaults, and does nothing.
SlamHammer attacks back, and does nothing.
Karnax attacks, and takes a wound off SlamHammer.
SlamHammer attacks back, and does nothing.
SlamHammer fails his leadership.

Turn 2
SlamHammer shoots, and takes a wound off Karnax.
Karnax shoots back, and takes a wound off SlamHammer.
SlamHammer assaults, and kills Karnax.
Karnax still gets to attack though, but does nothing.

Win to Karnax.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Drannith | 3 | 4 | 3 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 2 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Drannith shoots, and does nothing.
VicGin shoots back, and takes a wound off Drannith.
Drannith assaults, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks back, and does nothing.
After 4 rounds of combat, VicGin kills Drannith.

Turn 2
Nither side does anything from shooting.
VicGin assaults, and takes a wound off Drannith.
Drannith attacks back, and does nothing.
Drannith fails his leadership and runs.

Win to VicGin.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Aramoro | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Aramoro shoots, and takes a wound off eyescrossed.
eyescrossed shoots back, and takes a wound off Aramoro.
Aramoro assaults, and does nothing.
eyescrossed attacks back, and does nothing.
Aramoro attacks, and somehow does nothing again.
eyescrossed attacks back, and does nothing.
Aramoro attacks, and again does nothing. (wtf?)
eyescrossed attacks back, and takes a wound off Aramoro.
Aramoro attacks, and FINALLY kills eyescrossed.
eyescrossed still gets to attack though, and does nothing.

Turn 2
eyescrossed shoots, and all 3 shots hit and wound.

This is some VERY unusual rolling.
Aramoro was a clear favourite to win this match, and win the whole tournament, but it seems the dice gods threw maths out the window for this game.
A pity, as i wanted to see if Aramoro would have won overall or not, but oh well.

A very impressive win to eyescrossed, against all odds.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Cypher871 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 4 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
HoC assaults, and kills Cypher871.
Cypher871 still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Turn 2
Cypher871 shoots, and does nothing.
HoC shoots, and kills Cypher871.

Win to Hero of Coffee.

----------


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

KingOfCheese said:


> Name WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
> Aramoro 3 3 4 5 3 3 2 10 5+
> Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
> Special Rules: None
> ...


There you go. The fickle finger of fate has spoken. In 1000 battle between these two, Aramoro would be expected to win 85% of the time. I'll have to go over the rest of the results to see if there was a bigger upset.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the last of the results for Round 2...

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Biellann | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
CRCL assaults, and does nothing.
Biellann attacks back, and takes a wound off CRCL.
CRCL attacks, and kills Biellann.
Biellann still gets to attack, and does nothing.

Turn 2
Biellann shoots, and takes a wound off CRCL.
CRCL shoots, and does nothing.
Biellann assaults, and does nothing.
CRCL attacks back, and kills Biellann.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
aboytervigon | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 2 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
aboytervigon shoots, and takes a wound off TRU3 CHAOS.
TRU3 CHAOS shoots, and kills aboytervigon.

Turn 2
TRU3 CHAOS shoots, and does nothing.
aboytervigon shoots, and does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS assaults, and does nothing.
aboytervigon attacks, and does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS attacks, and kills aboytervigon.
aboytervigon still gets to attack back, and does nothing.

Win to TRU3 CHAOS.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Ultra111 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Iron_Freak220 shoots, and does nothing.
Ultra111 shoots, and takes a wound off Iron_Freak220.
Iron_Freak220 assaults, and takes 2 wounds off Ultra111.
Ultra111 attacks back, and does nothing.
Ultra111 fails his leadership, and runs.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Ulra111 assaults.
Iron_Freak220 strikes first, and takes a wound off Ultra111.
Ultra111 attacks back, and does nothing.
Iron_Freak220 attacks, and takes a wound off Ultra111.
Ultra111 attacks back, and does nothing.
Ultra111 fails his leadership, and runs.

Win to Iron_Freak220.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Kinglopey | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Kinglopey assaults, and does nothing.
Nvvyn attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 30 rounds of combat, Nvvyn eventually kills Kinglopey, but suffered a wound in the process.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Nvvyn assaults, and does nothing.
Kinglopey attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 15 rounds, Nvvyn kills Kinglopey.

Win to Nvvyn.

====================


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Here is the first lot of results for Round 2
> 
> ==========
> 
> ...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the matchups for Round 3...

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

====================

Everyone who gets a win in this round will make the final 8, will be guaranteed +rep, will earn Hall Of Fame points, and will be in with the chance to win a shiny new medal.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I think this is the furthest I have ever been in one of these :victory:

And only me and Bleeze have one wound, shows what stat I should have increased


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I am determined to try to finish this game in the next 2 hours or so.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Damn, my guy pussied out.

Good game Iron_Freak220.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the results for Round 3...

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
mynameisgrax | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 4+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Orochi assaults, and does nothing.
mynameisgrax attacks, and does nothing.
After a LOT of rolling, Orochi eventually kills mynameisgrax, but suffers a wound in the process.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
mynameisgrax assaults, and manages to deal a wound to Orochi!
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
After a LOT more rolling, Orochi kills mynameisgrax.

Win to Orochi.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
the Autarch | 3 | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
the Autarch assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and does nothing.
After a LOT of rolling, njfed kills the Autarch and only loses 1 wound.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
njfed assaults, and does nothing.
the Autarch attacks back, and does nothing.
After a LOT more rolling, the Autarch kills njfed, but suffers 3 wounds in the process.

Win to njfed.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Rathios1337 | 3 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Rathios1337 shoots, and does nothing.
Jack Mac shoots, and somehow kills Rathios1337.
(Insanely lucky!)

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Jack Mac assaults, and kills Rathios1337.
Rathios1337 gets to attack back, and takes a wound off Jack Mac.

Win to Jack Mac.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Bleeze | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 6 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
jesse assaults, and kills Bleeze.
Bleeze still gets to attack, and takes a wound off jesse.

Turn 2
Bleeze shoots, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse shoots, and does nothing.
Bleeze assaults, and does nothing.
jesse attacks back, and kills Bleeze.

Win to jesse.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Karnax | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Karnax assaults, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 12 rounds, they both manage to kill each other at the same time!

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
VicGin assaults, and does nothing.
Karnax attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 10 rounds, VicGin kills Karnax without suffering a wound.

Win to Vicgin.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
eyescrossed | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 3 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
eyescrossed shoots, and takes a wound off HoC.
HoC shoots, and does nothing.
eyescrossed assaults, and does nothing.
HoC attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 8 rounds of combat, HoC kills eyescrossed.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
HoC assaults, and does nothing.
eyescrossed attacks back, and does nothing.
HoC attacks, and kills eyescrossed.
eyescrossed still gets to attack, but does nothing.

Win to Hero of Coffee.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
TRU3 CHAOS | 3 | 3 | 3 | 6 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
CRCL shoots, and does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS shoots, and takes a wound off CRCL.
CRCL assaults, and does nothing.
TRU3 CHAOS attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 40 rounds of combat, CRCL manages to kill TRU3 CHAOS with only 1 wound left.

Turn 2
TRU3 CHAOS shoots, and does nothing.
CRCL shoots back, and takes a wound off TRU3 CHAOS.
TRU3 CHAOS assaults, and does nothing.
CRCL attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 20 rounds of combat, CRCL kills TRU3 CHAOS, and only loses 1 wound in the process.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Iron_Freak220 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 5 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Iron_Freak220 shoots, and does nothing.
Nvvyn shoots, and takes a wound off Iron_Freak220.
Iron_Freak220 assaults, and does nothing.
Nvvyn attacks back, and kills Iron_Freak220.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Nvvyn assaults.
Iron_Freak220 attacks first, and takes a wound off Nvvyn.
Nvvyn attacks back, and takes a wound off Iron_Freak220.
Iron_Freak220 attacks, and does nothing.
Nvvyn attacks back, and kills Iron_Freak220.

Win to Nvvyn.

====================




Congratulations to the 8 finalists...

Orochi
njfed
Jack Mac
jesse
VicGin
Hero of Coffee
ChaosRedCorsairLord
Nvvyn

You will all get +rep from me, as well as HoF points. 



Interesting Fact #1

5/8 of the finalists were predicted by njfed, who ran the maths to try to predict the winner.


Interesting Fact #2

Jack Mac is the only person to win the Ultimate Unit games more than once. Could he make it 3 times?


Interesting Fact #3

My wrist is sore from rolling so many dice. :laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the matchups for Round 4...

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

====================


Good luck guys.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Yay! Go Maths!


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Grats to all the Top 8'ers. Glad to top 8 on my first UU Game ever!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the results for Round 4...

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Orochi | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 2+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Orochi assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 12 rounds, njfed eventually kills Orochi, but suffers a wound.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
njfed assaults, and does nothing.
Orochi attacks back, and does nothing.
After over 100 turns (zzzzzz), njfed eventually kills Orochi with 1 wound remaining.

Win to njfed.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Jack Mac | 4 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 3 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
Jack Mac assaults, and kills jesse.
jesse attacks back, and takes a wound off Jack Mac.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
jesse assaults, and takes a wound off Jack Mac.
Jack Mac attacks back, and does nothing.
jesse attacks, and takes another wound off Jack Mac.
Jack Mac attacks, and does nothing.
jesse attacks, and kills Jack Mac.
Jack Mac still gets to attack back, but does nothing.

Win to jesse.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Hero of Coffee | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 5 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
VicGin shoots, and takes a wound off Hero of Coffee.
Hero of Coffee shoots, and does nothing.
VicGin assaults, and does nothing.
HoC attacks back, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks, and kills HoC.
HoC attacks back, and does nothing.

Turn 2
Neither side does anything from shooting.
HoC assaults, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 30 rounds, VicGin kills HoC.

Win to VicGin.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
Nvvyn | 3 | 3 | 5 | 6 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
CRCL assaults, and manages to take a wound off Nvvyn.
Nvvyn attacks back, but does nothing.
After about 10 rounds of combat, Nvvyn kills CRCL with 1 wound left.

Turn 2
Nvvyn shoots, and does nothing.
CRCL shoots, and takes a wound off Nvvyn.
Nvvyn assaults, and does nothing.
CRCL attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 4 rounds of combat, CRCL kills Nvvyn without getting hurt.

Win to ChaosRedCorsairLord.

====================


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the results for Round 5...

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
jesse | 3 | 3 | 4 | 4 | 2 | 3 | 2 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: Feel No Pain


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
njfed assaults, and does nothing.
jesse attacks back, and does nothing.
After about 12 rounds of combat, njfed kills jesse but suffers a wound in the process.

Turn 2
jesse shoots, and takes a wound off njfed.
njfed shoots back, but does nothing.
jesse assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and takes a wound off jesse.
jesse fails their leadership, and runs.

Win to njfed.

----------



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
ChaosRedCorsairLord | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Power Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

This match is about as evenly matched as any so far.
Both players are identical, except that one has a 5+ save and the other has a 4+ (power weapon is irrelevant).
Theoretically, VicGin has a small advantage.

Turn 1
Neither side does anything from shooting.
VicGin assaults, and does nothing.
CRCL attacks back, and does nothing.
After MANY rounds, VicGin kills CRCL but takes a wound in the process.

Turn 2
CRCL shoots, and manages to take a wound off VicGin.
VicGin shoots, and does nothing.
CRCL assaults, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks back, and does nothing.
After a LOT more rolling, VicGin manages to kill CRCL with only 1 wound remaining.

Win to VicGin.

====================













And now we come to the GRAND FINAL!!!



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

My money is on NJFed


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, best of luck to njfed!!

And how much for those dice when its all over :wink:

Never had dice work that well for me!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

GRAND FINAL!!!

==========



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
njfed | 3 | 3 | 4 | 5 | 4 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

vs



Name | WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
VicGin | 3 | 3 | 3 | 5 | 3 | 3 | 1 | 10 | 5+(4++)
Wargear: Pistol and Close Combat Weapon
Special Rules: None


Weapon | Range | Strength | AP | Type
Pistol | 12" | 4 | 5 | Assault 1 Pistol

-----

Turn 1
njfed shoots, and does nothing.
VicGin shoots, and takes a wound off njfed.
njfed assaults, and does nothing.
VicGin attacks, and does nothing.
After a lot of attacks, it came down to just 1 wound each, and was very close.
In the end, VicGin managed to strike the lethal blow.

Turn 2
VicGin fires his pistol, and manages to take a wound off njfed again.
njfed fires, and misses.
VicGin assaults, and does nothing.
njfed attacks back, and does nothing.
After a lot of attacks, njfed suffers his second wound, but manages to take VicGin down.


In Turn 1 VicGin had 33% of his wounds remaining, and in Turn 2 njfed had 50% of his wounds remaining.
This was about as close as it can get!

So in conclusion the winner of KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #11 is.... njfed!!!


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

Congrats njfed! :clapping:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are the prizes...


*5th-8th place*
_+10 rep
+1 Hall of Fame point_
*Orochi
Jack Mac
Hero of Coffee
Nvvyn*



*3rd and 4th place*
_+15 rep
+3 Hall of Fame points_
*jesse
ChaosRedCorsairLord*



*2nd place*
_+20 rep
+6 Hall of Fame points_
*VicGin*



*1st place*
_+25 rep
+10 Hall of Fame points_








*njfed*





Congratulations guys.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grats guys...I will win one fecking day. :clapping:


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Congrats to the winner.

I think if this is done again increase the points to spend more and increase certain abilities costs. Should balance it out a bit more.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Leaderboard has been updated...

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888






The one thing i found interesting about this game was that 6 of the 8 people that qualified for the +rep and HoF points have never actually placed in the top 8 before!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Grats njfed! The second person to win one of these with a nonsensical name in a row! (Game #10 winner was jfvz)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Waheeeeey!!

I placed somewhere 

Grats to the winner.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

KingOfCheese said:


> Leaderboard has been updated...
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83888
> 
> ...


First KoC game ever <--------

Good battles all around!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Off topic, but hero of coffee, I love your name :laugh:


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Grats njfed! The second person to win one of these with a nonsensical name in a row! (Game #10 winner was jfvz)


WOOT! Thanks everyone.

This was only my second entry in a KoC challenge.

...and my name is not nonsensical.
I live in New Jersey and work for the federal government.


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats njfed. cant wait to see what you got cooked up for the next one.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

at least i lost to the winner, yay njfed!


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice job, all!

Damnit, Cheese, after your dramatic 'can Jack Mac win a third game' line I was really hoping for myself...


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

KingOfCheese said:


> A very impressive win to eyescrossed, against all odds.


Wow, wasn't expecting that!

Congrats, njfed


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

I expanded my program to run 257 combinations against each other and came up with the following top 10 combinations in order of their ability to take on all comers:

+3S +1T +1W +1A
+1S +2T +2W +1A Aramoro
+2T +1W +3Sv Orochi
+1S +2T +3W NJFed
+2T +3W +1A
+1T +2W +3Sv
+3T +2W +1A
+2T +2W +1A +1Sv
+1S +3T +1W +1A
+1T +2W +1A PW MetalHankerchief

Any of these top ten have about a 50/50 chance of beating each other.

Out of 64 entries, there were only THREE pairs duplicates entered in KoC#11. So we had a pretty wide selection of capabilities to fight against. Maybe I can use this to perfect the point buying options to more builds are competitive.

Thanks to VicGin for putting up a good fight in the final.

Bring on Makari!

NJFed


----------



## Drannith (Sep 18, 2010)

Round 2 knock out... damn was hoping to shoot better


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

i ost to the winner too!
good job njfed!!!!!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

booo  that was a sad first UU game.  went baibai in the first round. hope UU#12 is better!~
Congrats njfed


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well done to all the winner, as in real games the dice are against me heh.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats to njfed. This is the farthest I have ever got in a KoC tournament (excluding no. 10, but that had a three strike system). I am now happy.:victory:


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

i want to see the results here plz


----------



## Jack Mac (Apr 29, 2009)

midnightkid333 said:


> i want to see the results here plz


?
The last several rounds are on page 25, with previous rounds on pages before that. Or did you not mean the results of this game?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Resilience overcomes all ^_^

Congrats everyone!


----------

